# " Vaping in the firing line" again.....!!!!!?



## MartinDC (21/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## SparkySA (22/10/19)

are we supposed to smoke this??

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (22/10/19)

Some idiots will do anything to get high.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/10/19)

IQUOTE="zadiac, post: 812821, member: 432"]Some idiots will do anything to get high.[/QUOTE]

Wonder how many the exporting for the participants of the congressional hearings on vaping per day, nobody that is not high can can come to those conclusions.

Same as , hold me beer and I’ll show you what a Hilux can really do!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartinDC (22/10/19)

SparkySA said:


> View attachment 180877
> are we supposed to smoke this??


Don't understand the correlation between Pro Vaping Advocacy and getting high on smoking scorpions ????


----------



## Room Fogger (22/10/19)

MartinDC said:


> Don't understand the correlation between Pro Vaping Advocacy and getting high on smoking scorpions ????


Not meant for the pro- vaping guys but against the decision makets


----------



## SparkySA (22/10/19)

Room Fogger said:


> View attachment 180881
> 
> 
> IQUOTE="zadiac, post: 812821, member: 432"]Some idiots will do anything to get high.



Wonder how many the exporting for the participants of the congressional hearings on vaping per day, nobody that is not high can can come to those conclusions.

Same as , hold me beer and I’ll show you what a Hilux can really do![/QUOTE]
The reason for this scorpion post is..... 

India bans vaping, USA complains about exposure to kids, bans everywhere.... Maybe we should start marketing scorpions then they can focus on banning that

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SparkySA (23/10/19)

Just finished my annual medical, I passed with flying colors, will post my x-ray as soon as I get home today

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (23/10/19)

Typhoon ravages Japan. Experts blame vape clouds.
Climate change. Is vaping culprit?
Poor visibility on our roads increases death toll. DL Vapers in the line of fire.

And much more to make the headlines in the near future

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SparkySA (24/10/19)

Me lungs are so clear, you can see the veins on xray

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Hooked (24/10/19)

SparkySA said:


> View attachment 181093
> Me lungs are so clear, you can see the veins on xray



Please give us some background @SparkySA. How many years were you smoking and how much? How long have you been vaping?


----------



## Grand Guru (24/10/19)

I see a beautiful pair of lungs, a solid rib cage and heart sitting nicely in its place! Keep doing what you’re doing and stay off the stinkies @SparkySA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SparkySA (24/10/19)

@Hooked
I'm 36 now

I started smoking at age 14 (thought it was cool) 

Smoked anything I could find and eventually settled on camel filter and smoked 20 to 30 everyday until I found a cig-alike with redbull Flav (wil never forget that) I reduced my smokes to around 10 for a year then I got tired with the short operational lifetimes of the coils and just the general admin of it low battery life (thanks again for the charger) 
Stopes smoking for 2 years after that and picked up stinkys again. When I got devorced 2 years ago December I had an influx of extra cash so I decided to take care of myself with it. Got myself a eleaf Pico and dropped the stinkys. 
Since then no coughing my lungs looks like this only after 2 years, I do now and then at a braai have 1 or 2 stinkys but that is the exception. 

So guys if I can shake of more than 20 years worth of damage in 2 years how can anyone say vaping is bad for ya,

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (24/10/19)

SparkySA said:


> @Hooked
> I'm 36 now
> 
> I started smoking at age 14 (thought it was cool)
> ...



@SparkySA Great stuff!! Are you still using the Pico? Which Pico is / was it? I love my Picos - in fact, I love ELeaf altogether! Got a few Eleaf mods

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SparkySA (24/10/19)

Hooked said:


> @SparkySA Great stuff!! Are you still using the Pico? Which Pico is / was it? I love my Picos - in fact, I love ELeaf altogether! Got a few Eleaf mods


Nope it went in the washing one day, hehehhehe then I got the smok g-priv baby

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SparkySA (24/10/19)

Hooked said:


> @SparkySA Great stuff!! Are you still using the Pico? Which Pico is / was it? I love my Picos - in fact, I love ELeaf altogether! Got a few Eleaf mods


Not sure, black....... 1 battery.......


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (24/10/19)

SparkySA said:


> @Hooked
> I'm 36 now
> 
> I started smoking at age 14 (thought it was cool)
> ...


So you have any before vaping xrays to compare?


----------



## SparkySA (24/10/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> So you have any before vaping xrays to compare?


Nope sorry, I wish I had, but doctors complained alot I had to stop smoking, I had constant sinus, morning and evening coughs. 

I have one a 6 months back would that help


----------



## SparkySA (24/10/19)

Lemme post it, I'm sure it was about 6 month lemme check

Edit: I had a look the one I have is not a front view but side views, so no sorry bud


----------

